# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  telugu song translation

## dkj

*telugu song translation*

























:

----------


## dkj

Nee stlyle chagas… nee smyle khallas…
Nee nadake classu massu dance…

Itu raye itu raye nee meede manasaye itu raye godava godavaye…
He dhadak dhadak ani dethadi dethadi
Dhadak dhadak dil pachadi pachadi chesa nadumu thadimesa
He battuk battuk ani guppedu gundeni korukkokorukkuni nuv namilesa
Ee front fidel jara dekh re ooo.. Nee thaluku beluku ehe soopere… ooo…
He kikku leni life ante uppu leni pappu charu
Kissu leni jindagi ni oppukore kurrakaru ek puppy de ||*itu raaye*||

Gundu soodi unnadi guchukovadanike
****u cheema unnadi kutti povadanike
Mere dil unnadi neeku ivvadanike adi padi padi dorlenu chude
Thene lanti pillade velu petti chudake thimmiraganandile oooo… ooo…
Em jaraganivvu parledule ooo…
Ninnadaaka lolli petti ippudente suppanaathi
Aada pilla baita padthe allarallaravthadeti osi naa thallo…



Itu raye raye itu raye nee meede manasaye itu raye godava godavaye…

Paine bottu unnadi regipovadanike
Cheera kattu unnadi jaari povadanike
Nuvvu choodadanike chethuleyyadanike ee kita kita paruvam neeke
Eedu endukunnadi gola cheyyadanike goda dhookadanike ooo… ooo…
Vidhiya thadiyalika denike … ooo…
Villu lanti ollu naadi bhallumantu virchuko
Ompu sompulone undi paala dhara panchadhara yekamai sye ro… ||*Itu raaye*||

----------


## dkj

english machin translation



Nee style chagas… nee smyle khallas
Nee nadake classu massu dance

Please tell, whats the story of them big puppys .....
He did not say anything
Dhadak dhadak dil pachadi pachadi chesa nadumu thadimesa
You are currently browsing the archives for the Marketing Tips category.
Ee front fidel jara dekh re ooo .. Nee thaluku beluku ehe sooper… ooo
This is the lifeblood of your life
Kiss leni jindagi ni oppukor kurrakaru ek puppy de || * itu raaye * ||

Gundu soodi unnadi guchukovadanike
****u cheema unnadi kutti povadanike
If you do not find what you are looking for then just ask
The lanti pillade velu petti chudake thimmiraganandile oooo… ooo
Em jaraganivvu parledule ooo
Ninnadaka lolli petti ippudente suppanaathi
If you do not find what you are looking for then just ask.



It's a great place to unwind after a long day of sightseeing.

Get rid of acne scars on your skin
Cheera kattu unnadi jaari povadanike
Please help improve this article or section by expanding it.
Go to the end of Edu and go to Goda Dhookadanike ooo… ooo
Vidhiya thadiyalika denike… ooo
Villu lanti ollu naadi bhallumantu virchuko
Ompu sompulone undi paala dhara panchadhara yekamai sye ro… || * Itu raaye * ||

----------


## dkj

machine translation hindi










नी स्टाइल चागस ... नी स्माइल खल्लास
नी नादके वर्गु मासु नृत्य

कृपया इस लेख या अनुभाग को बढ़ाकर इसे बेहतर बनाने में मदद करें।
उसने कुछ कहा नहीं
धडक धडक पतला पचड़ी पछड़ी छे नादुमु थडिम्सा
आप वर्तमान में मार्केटिंग टिप्स श्रेणी के लिए अभिलेखागार ब्राउज़ कर रहे हैं।
एइ सामने फिदेल जरा देखरे ऊ ।।
यह किक्कू की जीवनदायिनी है
चुंबन लेनी Jindagi नी oppukor kurrakaru ek पिल्ला डे

गुंडु सुदी अनावश्यकं गुच्छुवदनिके
गंडू चीमा अनतादि कुट्टी पोवाडनिके
अगर आपको वो नहीं मिल रहा है जिसकी आपको तलाश है तो बस पूछिए
लांटी पिलदे वेलु पेटी चुडके थिमिरनगानंदिले ऊओ… ओओ
एम् जरगनिवु परलेदुले ऊ
निनादका लोलि पेटी इपुदुन्ते सुपनाथी
अगर आपको वो नहीं मिल रहा है जिसकी आपको तलाश है तो बस पूछिए।



दर्शनीय स्थलों की यात्रा के बाद यह एक महान जगह है।

अपनी त्वचा पर मुंहासों के निशान से छुटकारा पाएं
चेरा कट्टू उनादी जारी पोवाडानिके
कृपया इस लेख या अनुभाग को बढ़ाकर इसे बेहतर बनाने में मदद करें।
एडू के अंत में जाएं और गोदा धोकाडानिके ओओ ... ओओ पर जाएं
विद्या थडियलिका वंचित… ऊ
विलु लंति ऊल्लू नाडी भालुमंतु विरुचो
ओम्पू सोमपुलोन उनि पाला धरा पंचधारा यमकमाई सई रो… || * इटु राए * ||
nee stail chaagas ... nee smail khallaas

----------


## dkj

Samantha Guruvaram english translation
Feat Ss Thaman, Mahesh Babu



Samantha Guruvaram song lyrics
Samantha Guruvaram translation
Guruvaaram March 1 sayantram 5.40
At 5:40 in the evening on Thursday in March
tolisaariga choosanae ninnu
I saw you for the first time.
choosthune prema putti nee painae lens petti
It was love at a first sight.
nidaraeponande naa kannu
I lost my sleep
Guruvaaram March 1 sayantram 5.40
At 5:40 in the evening on Thursday in March
tolisaariga choosanae ninnu
I saw you for the first time.
rojantha nee maatae dhyaasanthaa nee meedae
All day, I do is think and talk about you
anukuntae kaipisthavu nuvvae
You appear in my thinking
mothamga naa focus nee maththai maarelaa
You completely made me focus on you
aem maayo chesave... oh yeh
Oh yeah, you have done some magic
om shanti shanti anipinchaavae
that made me think Oh my God


zara zara sun tho zara jaane jaana
Oh dear, please do listen
dilse tujhko pyaar kiya yeh deewana
I'm crazy about your love
nee pai chaalaa prema vundi gundellona
I have a lots of love in my heart for you
socho zara pyar se dilko samjhanaa
Understand my hearth with some love
I love you bolo naa haseenaa
Darling, tell me I love you.


nuvvaadae perfume gurthosthe chaalae
Your perfume remind me of
manasantha yedo giliginthae kaligindae perigindae
Crazy feelings in my heart
naa ****too lokam neetho nindindae
My world is surrounded by you
o nimisham nee roopam nannodili ponandae
Oh, your thought won't leave me
climate anthaa naalaage love lo padi poyindaemo
whole climate is in love, like I am in
annatundae crazy gaa vundae
feeling crazy
ningi nela talakindai kanipinchae jaadu
Your magic made this world up side down
yedo chesesaave... oh yeah...
Oh yeah, you did something
om shanti shanti anipinchaave
that made me think OH MY GOD!!


zara zara suntho zara jaane jaana
Oh dear, please do listen
dil se tujhko pyar kiye yeh deewana
I'm crazy about your love
neepai chalaa prema vundi gundellona
I have a lots of love in my heart for you
socho zara pyar se dilko samjhaanaa
Understand my hearth with some love
I love you bolo naa haseenaa
Darling, tell me I love you.


gadiyaaram mullai tirigesthunnaane
I'm running like clock
ae nimisham nuvvu i love you antaavo anukuntoo
For the minute, you say I love you
calendar kanna mund, ae vunnaane
I'm ahead of calendar
nuvvu naatho kalisundae aa roje yepudantoo
To get a date with you
daily routine nee vallae total ga change ayyindae
My daily routine changed cause of you
choosthoo choosthoo ninu follow chesthoo
looking at you and following you
antho intho decent kurradni awaaraa laa maarcchesaave
You turned a decent boy into a rogue
om shanti shanti anipinchaave
that made me think OH MY GOD!!


zara zara premaloki adugesthunna
Slowly stepping into love
cheliya laa cheri pona neelonaa
Darling, can I be in you
aedemainaa neeku nenu sontham kaanaa
I will be yours forever
nanne nenu neeku kaanukisthunna
Will gift myself to you
naa praanam naa sarvam neekosam
My life is for you

----------


## dkj

Poovai Poovai (Song Lyrics)
Posted on August 25, 2011 by Chotu
Standard
Credits to CoolCat @ PFDB

poovai poovai antaadu auto apparavu
poovai poovai antaadu auto apparavu
pee pee pee nokkethaadu scooter subbaravu
chee paadu porikollantha naa enakae padathaaru
endee tensan yamaa tensan
hey maruti lo divingu nerpittanani saidulu
aekanga innova giftittanani habbulu
dorikindae sandanta tega tensan pedathaarandaru
thinga thinga thingarolla tensanu
donga donga sachinolla tensanu
poovai poovai antaadu auto apparavu
haha mere aaja…haha mere aaja
haha mere aaja…ae aaja tu gale lagaajaa
hey hey…
share auto ekkalante passengerla tensanu
hey hey hey….
share auto ekkalante passengerla tensanu
sinima ki eldamantae sillaragalla tensanu
tella pilla tella pilla endae neekee tensan
yeda peda gada bida aem jaruguddani nee tensan
hey nachindae pillanee nalipaetharani tensanu
nalusantha nadumuni gilletharani tensanu
koriekochake vammo modalainaadi tensanu
thinga thinga thingarolla tensanu
donga donga sachinolla tensanu
monicaaaaaa….
monicaaaaaa….hey hey….
o mostharu sarukunnollu naa soopulaki aanaru
hey hey….
o mostharu sarukunnollu naa soopulaki aanaru
superstar range unnodikae pedatha neno tenderu
hey allatappa figureu ehe aendaa neeka pogaru
choopistha naalo poweru pindestha neelo chamuru
hey nee laanti okkadu dorike daaka tensanu
nee pokiri chethiki dorikaka inko tensanu
nee duduku dookudu aem sethadonani tensanu
tensanu…… tensanu…… tensanu….tensanu……… tensanu
dooku dooku….. arey dooku dooku…..
ae dooku dooku dookuthavanae tensanu oye
are dummu dummu leputhavanae tensanu oye
Share this:

----------


## dkj

Nee Dookudu (Song Lyrics)
Posted on August 25, 2011 by Chotu
Standard
Credits to CoolCat @PFDB

hey zara zarie vachee
yeduthapadi thegabaduthoo rechi
nishana dhana dhana koolchae…joarae
hamesha khanael khanaelmantoo 
kaliyabadi kalakalamae raepe
bina yeh bhala bura soche

come on everybody…let’s go
go…go with it 
nee dookudooo…fana ve fana ve fana fana ve
saatevvadu… fana ve fana ve fana fana ve

vishapu voodapadagalanae narikiveyu takshaname
paniki raadu kanikaramae anachivetha avasaramae
vadalinaavo durithulanae pralayamera kshana kshanamae
samarame seyyika chalagika chaka chaka 
yedathega cheyyika vilayapu thaithaka
pidikilinae piduguluga kalabadanee

o my god this is what we call dookudoo hey hey
every body stand around say dookudoo

don’t u mess up with me now saale
gonna take you down nite and day
phatak phatak go boom boom boom boom
puttu machale choosthale udjaayega all your brain
jathulae gathulae it’s a countdown
no matter where you’re running don’t you come to downtown
boom boom boom boom boom boom boom boom
nee dookudoo…
nee dookudoo….dookudoo…dookudooo….
saatevvadu…
saatevvadoo…evvadoo…evvadoo…

geeta vinu dorakadu guna ganamae
chaeva gala chaturatha kanakanamae
cheedalanu cheda mada dunamadamae
neti mana abhinava abhimatamae
votamini yerugani venupatinae
paadarasam uravadi naranaramae
kar dikhaye zara hatke hosh udaaye dushman ke
samarame seyyika chalagika chaka chaka 
yedathega cheyyika vilayapu thaithaka
chorabaduthoo guripeduthoo kalabaduthoo

hey bach gaya tu saale udjayega all your brain
kamaal hai kamaal hai ee dookudooo
jhuke nahin rukhe nahin ee dookudooo

hey zara zarie vachee
yeduthabadi tegabaduthoo rechi
nishana dhana dhana koolchae…joarae
nee dookudoo…
nee dookudoo….dookudoo…dookudooo….
saatevvadu…
saatevvadoo…evvadoo…evvadoo…

----------


## dkj

Samantha Guruvaram song lyrics
Samantha Guruvaram translation
Guruvaaram March 1 sayantram 5.40
At 5:40 in the evening on Thursday in Marchtolisaariga choosanae ninnu
I saw you for the first time.
choosthune prema putti nee painae lens petti
It was love at a first sight.
nidaraeponande naa kannu
I lost my sleepGuruvaaram March 1 sayantram 5.40
At 5:40 in the evening on Thursday in March
tolisaariga choosanae ninnu
I saw you for the first time.
rojantha nee maatae dhyaasanthaa nee meedae
All day, I do is think and talk about youanukuntae kaipisthavu nuvvae
You appear in my thinking
mothamga naa focus nee maththai maarelaa
You completely made me focus on youaem maayo chesave... oh yeh
Oh yeah, you have done some magic
om shanti shanti anipinchaavae
that made me think Oh my God


zara zara sun tho zara jaane jaana
Oh dear, please do listen
dilse tujhko pyaar kiya yeh deewana
I'm crazy about your lovenee pai chaalaa prema vundi gundellona
I have a lots of love in my heart for you
socho zara pyar se dilko samjhanaa
Understand my hearth with some love
I love you bolo naa haseenaa
Darling, tell me I love you.


nuvvaadae perfume gurthosthe chaalae
Your perfume remind me ofmanasantha yedo giliginthae kaligindae perigindae
Crazy feelings in my heart
naa ****too lokam neetho nindindae
My world is surrounded by you
o nimisham nee roopam nannodili ponandae
Oh, your thought won't leave me
climate anthaa naalaage love lo padi poyindaemo
whole climate is in love, like I am in
annatundae crazy gaa vundae
feeling crazy
ningi nela talakindai kanipinchae jaadu
Your magic made this world up side down
yedo chesesaave... oh yeah...
Oh yeah, you did something
om shanti shanti anipinchaave
that made me think OH MY GOD!!


zara zara suntho zara jaane jaana
Oh dear, please do listen
dil se tujhko pyar kiye yeh deewana
I'm crazy about your love
neepai chalaa prema vundi gundellona
I have a lots of love in my heart for you
socho zara pyar se dilko samjhaanaa
Understand my hearth with some love
I love you bolo naa haseenaa
Darling, tell me I love you.


gadiyaaram mullai tirigesthunnaane
I'm running like clockae nimisham nuvvu i love you antaavo anukuntoo
For the minute, you say I love you
calendar kanna mund, ae vunnaane
I'm ahead of calendar
nuvvu naatho kalisundae aa roje yepudantoo
To get a date with youdaily routine nee vallae total ga change ayyindae
My daily routine changed cause of you
choosthoo choosthoo ninu follow chesthoo
looking at you and following you
antho intho decent kurradni awaaraa laa maarcchesaave
You turned a decent boy into a rogue
om shanti shanti anipinchaave
that made me think OH MY GOD!!


zara zara premaloki adugesthunna
Slowly stepping into love
cheliya laa cheri pona neelonaa
Darling, can I be in you
aedemainaa neeku nenu sontham kaanaa
I will be yours forever
nanne nenu neeku kaanukisthunna
Will gift myself to you
naa praanam naa sarvam neekosam
My life is for you

----------

